# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Syndroom van Asperger - Artikel

## Luuss0404

*Wat is het Syndroom van Asperger?*
Het Syndroom van Asperger behoort tot de autisme spectrum stoornissen (ASS) en is vernoemd naar de Weense kinderarts Hans Asperger. Er is al veel bekend over dit syndroom, maar door voortschrijdend onderzoek worden nog steeds nieuwe theorieën ontwikkeld. 

*Oorsprong Asperger*
*Hans Asperger*
De Weense kinderarts Hans Asperger beschreef in 1944 een groep kinderen, overwegend jongens, met een aantal bijzondere kenmerken.
Deze kinderen hadden moeite zich in anderen in te leven, hadden weinig tot geen vriendjes, praatten op een eigenaardige, pedante manier met dikwijls weinig variatie in toonhoogte en ritme en konden geheel opgaan in bepaalde interesses. Ook viel een onhandige motoriek op. In tegenstelling tot andere vormen van autisme, was er bij deze kinderen sprake van een normale tot hoge intelligentie.
De beschrijving van Hans Asperger is in Nederland lang onopgemerkt gebleven. Kinderen en volwassenen met deze kenmerken kregen daardoor vaak de diagnose (klassiek) autisme, PDD-NOS of helemaal geen diagnose.
Lorna Wing
In 1981 vestigde de Engelse autismedeskundige Lorna Wing aandacht op de beschrijving van Hans Asperger. Zij bracht deze in verband met haar eigen onderzoek en concludeerde dat de kenmerken die Asperger beschreef, ondergebracht konden worden in drie categorieën: sociale interactie (relaties), sociale communicatie en sociaal voorstellingsvermogen (verbeelding). Deze ontwikkelingsproblemen zien we ook terug bij klassiek autisme.
Lorna Wing introduceerde later de term ASS (autisme spectrum stoornissen). In Nederland gebruiken we zowel ASS als PDD (pervasieve ontwikkelingsstoornissen) om deze varianten van autistische stoornissen te beschrijven. Ook is de diagnose Syndroom van Asperger meer ingeburgerd geraakt. 
Naast PDD is er ook de term PDD-NOS. Hiermee wordt de groep aangeduid die wel een aantal kenmerken van autisme heeft, maar niet aan het complete beeld voldoet. Kijk hiervoor bij PDD-NOS.
*DSM-IV*
De aandacht van Lorna Wing voor het artikel van Hans Asperger leidde tot toenemende belangstelling voor het Syndroom van Asperger en vervolgens in 1994 tot opname in de DSM-IV. De DSM is een Amerikaans handboek voor diagnose en statistiek van psychische aandoeningen.
Sinds de opname in de DSM-IV is de discussie ontstaan of het syndroom van Asperger nu iets anders is dan hoog functionerend autisme. Pas de laatste tijd zijn er aanwijzingen, dat er ook neurobiologische verschillen te vinden zijn. 

*Overeenkomsten en verschillen tussen autisme en Asperger*
Er zijn twee belangrijke overeenkomsten tussen mensen met klassiek autisme en het Asperger syndroom:
* Problemen met de sociale communicatie 
* Beperkte interessegebieden en herhalingsgedrag
Maar er zijn ook twee grote verschillen:
* Bij het Asperger syndroom is het IQ ten minste gemiddeld en er is geen sprake van een vertraagde taalontwikkeling
* Bij klassiek autisme (en PDD-NOS) is ieder IQ-niveau mogelijk en is er wel sprake van een vertraagde taalontwikkeling

*Psychologische theorieën over autisme en Asperger*
Er is in de loop van de tijd een aantal psychologische theorieën ontwikkeld over autisme en Asperger, die de kenmerken van autisme en Asperger moeten verklaren en aansluiten bij de neuro-biologische inzichten. De theorieën zijn vooral bedoeld om de kenmerken van personen met autisme en Asperger in een verband te brengen.
Recent zijn er nieuwe denkrichtingen ontwikkeld in de psychologische verklaringen van ASS. Deze hebben geleid tot nieuwe inzichten in de 
*Bestaande psychologische theorieën*
*Centrale coherentie*
Bij de theorie van de centrale coherentie wordt aangegeven dat het zicht op de details bij personen met autisme sterker dan gemiddeld ontwikkeld is, maar het oog voor het gehele samenhangende beeld (van een plaatje of situatie) trager ontstaat. Mensen met autisme hebben dus vaak een goed oog voor detail, maar hebben moeite om van de details een samenhangend geheel te maken. Daar hebben zij meer tijd voor nodig.
*Theory of Mind*
De Theory of Mind (ToM), ook wel mindreading of mindblindness genoemd, geeft aan dat personen met autisme een achterstand hebben in de ontwikkeling van vaardigheden waarmee ze inzicht ontwikkelen in wat er in de gedachten van andere mensen omgaat. Ze hebben dus moeite om zich in anderen te verplaatsen.
Het gevolg is dat ze in het sociale verkeer ook niet op die inzichten kunnen koersen en voortdurend in onzekerheid leven over de bedoelingen en voorspellingen van het gedrag van een ander persoon.
*Executief functioneren*
De theorie over het executief functioneren gaat vooral over de tekorten bij het aansturen van handelingen die nodig zijn bij de uitvoering van gedrag, maar ook bij gedachten en aandacht. Dit komt bij meerdere stoornissen (waaronder ADHD) voor.
Executieve functies spelen een belangrijke rol bij impulscontrole, planningsgedrag, georganiseerd zoeken en flexibiliteit
Bovendien sloten die symptomen - zoals een gebrekkige flexibiliteit, rigiditeit, gebrekkige impulscontrole, enz. - minder goed aan bij de 'theory of mind' hypotese.
Executieve functies of besturingsfuncties zijn denkprocessen die cruciaal zijn bij het plannen van acties en het doelgericht oplossen van een probleem. Ze omvatten ondermeer het stap-voor-stap kunnen plannen, impulscontrole, onderdrukken van voor de hand liggende maar foute reacties, aanpassen van strategieën, georganiseerd kunnen zoeken en zelfmonitoring.
In de loop van de tijd zijn er veel discussies ontstaan over de geldigheid van deze theorieën. Meestal verklaren ze een deel van de problemen en spreken andere kenmerken van autisme ze juist weer tegen. Recent zijn er met name door de autismedeskundige Simon Baron-Cohen nieuwe denkrichtingen ontwikkeld in de psychologische verklaringen van ASS. Deze hebben geleid tot nieuwe inzichten in de cognitieve stijl (manier van denken en leren) van deze personen. 
*Nieuwe denkrichtingen*
In zijn boek 'Autisme en Asperger, de stand van zaken' (Uitgeverij Nieuwezijds Amsterdam 2009) bespreekt autismedeskundige Simon Baron-Cohen twee nieuwe psychologische theorieën over de achtergrond van autisme:
* de theorie van empathiseren versus systematiseren 
* de magnocellulaire theorie
*Empathiseren versus systematiseren*
De theorie van empathiseren versus systematiseren verklaart de sociale en communicatieve problemen bij autisme en Asperger op basis van achterstanden en tekorten in het empathisch vermogen. Tegelijkertijd verklaart deze theorie de sterke punten van deze personen op basis van een goed of zelfs superieur vermogen tot systematiseren.
Systematiseren is de drang tot het analyseren of ontwikkelen van systemen. Dat kunnen allerlei soorten systemen zijn, maar het kenmerk ervan is dat het regels volgt.
Baron-Cohen gaat zelfs zo ver dat hij de theorie doortrekt naar het verschil tussen een vrouwelijk brein (met meer aanleg voor sympathiseren) en een mannelijk brein (met meer aanleg voor systematiseren). Bij autisme en Asperger zou dan sprake zijn van een extreem mannelijk brein. Dit wordt in verband gebracht met de hoeveelheid testosteron bij de zich ontwikkelende (mannelijke) foetus.
Deze theorie stelt dus dat mensen met het aspergersyndroom sterk gericht zijn op technische details en resultaten (systematiseren) en juist weinig op contact en samenwerking (empathiseren).
*De magnocellulaire theorie*
De magnocellulaire theorie is in feite een neurobiologische theorie om autisme te verklaren vanuit een tekort in het visuele systeem in de hersenen. Hierbij wordt verondersteld (en deels bewezen) dat er een tekort is in het magnocellulaire systeem in de hersenen waarmee iemand contrasten en bewegingen waarneemt. Het parvocellulaire systeem, waarmee iemand diepte en kleur kan waarnemen, zou juist wel goed functioneren.
Tegen deze theorie is in te brengen dat personen met autisme niet alleen problemen hebben met het verwerken van visuele prikkels, maar vaak ook met de verwerking van andere zintuiglijke prikkels zoals geluiden, warmte en koude, enzovoort. cognitieve stijl (manier van denken en leren) van mensen met ASS. 

(Bron; balansdigital.nl)

----------


## Luuss0404

*Kenmerken van het Syndroom van Asperger*
Het Syndroom van Asperger is een stoornis in het autistisch spectrum. Op grond van onderzoek zijn er bepaalde kenmerken voor het Asperger opgesteld. De algemene kenmerken kunnen zich per kind anders uiten. Ook hoeven niet alle kenmerken aanwezig te zijn om de diagnose te kunnen stellen. 
*Algemene kenmerken van Asperger*
Naast een normale tot hoge intelligentie, zien we bij kinderen en volwassenen met Asperger vaak de volgende kenmerken:
* Moeite met het aangaan en onderhouden van contacten en vriendschappen
* Moeite om een gesprekspartner recht in de ogen te kijken 
* Moeite met het uiten van en omgaan met emoties (bijvoorbeeld niet kunnen inschatten of iets als grap of serieus bedoeld is) 
* Gebrek aan empathie (inlevingsvermogen)
* Moeite met het begrijpen van sociale regels en non-verbale communicatie
* Monotone stem en een weinig expressieve gelaatsuitdrukking
* Zich afsluiten van de buitenwereld
* Een fascinatie met onderwerpen of interesses die afwijkend zijn in intensiteit of soort (preoccupaties)
* Motorische onhandigheid (houterige motoriek) en coördinatieproblemen
* Overgevoeligheid voor geluiden, geuren of aanrakingen
*Sterke eigenschappen bij het Syndroom van Asperger*
Naast de problemen die Asperger kan geven, zijn er ook sterke kanten te noemen. Zo kunnen mensen met Asperger zich vaak volledig van de buitenwereld afsluiten en zich bijna obsessief bezighouden met de eigen interesses. Soms leidt dat tot opmerkelijke resultaten: beroemdheden als Albert Einstein en Leonardo da Vinci hadden, naar men nu denkt, ook het syndroom van Asperger en zouden juist de voordelen van de aandoening benut hebben.
In de literatuur worden vaak de volgende sterke eigenschappen genoemd bij Asperger:
* een goed oog voor detail
* een goed, soms uitzonderlijk goed geheugen
* eerlijkheid
* encyclopedische kennis van bepaalde onderwerpen
* onafhankelijkheid in denken 

*Kenmerken Asperger per leeftijd*
Kinderen met Asperger verschillen net zo van elkaar als andere kinderen. Daarnaast verschillen de kenmerken ook per leeftijd. 
*Kleuters met Asperger*
De kleuters worden beschreven als kinderen die óf niet geïnteresseerd zijn in het spelen met andere kinderen, óf het spel van andere kinderen verstoren door hun eigen regels eigenzinnig te willen doorvoeren. Ze hebben moeite instructies op te volgen en vallen op door hun aparte gezichtsuitdrukkingen, wijze van lopen, spraak en stemgeluid.
Er zijn specifieke interesses die meer gedeeld worden met volwassenen dan met leeftijdgenoten. Volwassenen, met name ouders, kunnen in contact met het kind proberen leeftijdseigen gedrag te stimuleren door te reageren zoals leeftijdgenoten zouden doen.
*Basisschoolkinderen met Asperger*
Basisschoolkinderen met Asperger willen wel contact met leeftijdgenoten, maar weten niet hoe ze dat moeten realiseren. Ze pakken bijvoorbeeld iemand vast om met hem samen te spelen in plaats van het te vragen. Ze hebben de neiging om alles perfect te willen doen, maar weten niet hoe ze om hulp moeten vragen.
Een voorbeeld dat hierbij wordt gegeven is dat van een kind dat telkens weer een antwoord uitgumt, zelfs al is het papier al kapot.
De kinderen hebben moeite zich aan de regels te houden, zijn regelmatig van alles kwijt en roepen soms zonder enige aanleiding iets door de klas wat nergens op lijkt te slaan. De spreektrant is ouwelijk. Werken met constructiemateriaal gaat soms uitzonderlijk goed. Ze experimenteren met van alles, maar overzien geen gevaren.
Een voorbeeld hierbij is dat van een jongen die een touw over de trap had gespannen en alleen geïnteresseerd was in het feit hoe zijn broer erover zou struikelen. Dat zijn broer gevaar zou kunnen lopen, kwam niet bij hem op.
Op deze leeftijd is het raadzaam samen met het kind videobeelden van sociale situaties te bekijken en te analyseren en van commentaar en tips te voorzien. 
*Pubers met Asperger*
In de puberteit worden de problemen in de sociale omgang steeds duidelijker, zowel voor henzelf als voor hun omgeving. Ongeschreven regels zijn voor hen dikwijls een raadsel. ´Zoiets doe je niet of zeg je niet, is vaak op hen van toepassing.
De aansluiting mislukt ook vaak omdat er geen gedeelde interesse is. In groepen en dicht bij een ander staan kunnen ze soms niet verdragen. Ze kunnen problemen hebben om te eten waar anderen bij zijn en worden onrustig als de pauze nadert.
Ook voor docenten kan de omgang met deze leerlingen lastig zijn. Ze houden soms hardnekkig vol aan de zelf gevonden strategieën en staan nauwelijks open voor correcties. Door het trage werktempo en hun neiging tot perfectie lopen ze soms vast door de aan zichzelf gestelde eisen. 

*Oorzaak en gevolgen van het Syndroom van Asperger*
Het is vrijwel zeker dat Asperger te maken heeft met een aangeboren, erfelijk bepaalde afwijkende werking van de hersenen, die in sommige families in diverse gradaties voorkomt. Door het minder goed functioneren van bepaalde hersengebieden kunnen kinderen met Asperger intenties van andere mensen niet (goed) herkennen en aanvoelen.
*Sociale omgang*
Kinderen met Asperger praten vaak op een "volwassen" manier, omdat ze al vroeg leren volwassenen na te praten. Vanwege deze sociale onhandigheid kunnen kinderen met Asperger vaak gepest worden door leeftijdsgenootjes en tot zondebok worden bestempeld.
Mensen met Asperger hebben problemen in het sociale verkeer met anderen. Zij hebben vaak veel moeite met het aangaan en onderhouden van contacten (vriendschappen, relaties). Ze hebben moeite met het begrijpen van zogenaamde sociale regels en non-verbale communicatie en kunnen daarom alleen al door anderen als vreemd worden ervaren.
Mensen met Asperger zijn in tegenstelling tot veel mensen met klassiek autisme vaak wel in staat om een zelfstandig leven te leiden en hoeven meestal niet hun hele leven in een begeleide woonvorm of instelling te verblijven. Door hun normale tot hoge intelligentie kunnen ze hun problemen op den duur tot op zekere hoogte compenseren, maar de sociale omgang blijft doorgaans een zwak punt. 
*Interesses*
Opvallend is ook dat mensen met Asperger zich vaak op een zeer gedetailleerde, obsessieve wijze bezig kunnen houden met eenzijdige interesses, waarover ze uren kunnen vertellen en daarbij over het hoofd zien of anderen daarvoor nog de belangstelling kunnen opbrengen. Het obsessief bezig zijn uit zich ook in het hebben van bepaalde handelingen of rituelen, welke een zekere houvast geven, wanneer de wereld om hen heen te onzeker en overdonderend is. Dit gaat dan bijvoorbeeld om de hoeveelheid en intensiteit van prikkels (geluiden, visuele indrukken, aanraking en zelfs geuren).
Iemand met Asperger is dan ook vaak niet voldoende bestand tegen veranderingen in zijn omgeving en is niet flexibel in handelen en denken. Daardoor hebben mensen met Asperger vaak een verminderde stressbestendigheid; een kleine verandering kan al leiden tot grote paniek of frustratie.
*Motoriek*
Ook valt het bij kinderen maar ook bij volwassenen met Asperger op, dat ze vaak een slechte en aparte motoriek hebben. Dit uit zich dan vaak in traag of houterig bewegen, waardoor bijvoorbeeld het beoefenen van diverse sporten een probleem kan zijn. Behalve de matige motoriek kan bij met name teamsporten ook de sociale factor (het samenspelen) een hindernis zijn. Ook de motorische ontwikkeling bij Asperger-kinderen kan moeizaam verlopen, deze kinderen lopen vaak achter als het gaat om leren lopen in vergelijking met leeftijdsgenootjes. 
*Inlevingsvermogen*
Verder vallen een meer monotone stem op en het hebben van minder expressieve gelaatsuitdrukkingen. Het is echter niet geheel waar dat mensen met Asperger zich niet of nauwelijks in een ander zouden kunnen verplaatsen. Ook mensen met Asperger kunnen met iemand meeleven, zich in de gedachten van een ander verplaatsen, enz.
Wel waar is, dat ze niet altijd goed kunnen handelen naar dat inlevingsvermogen. Niet altijd weten ze hoe ze duidelijk kunnen maken dat ze iemand begrijpen, emoties herkennen, enz. Dat wekt bij de andere partij vaak de indruk dat ze weinig of geen invoelingsvermogen hebben.
_
(Bron; balansdigitaal.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Diagnose Syndroom van Asperger*
Alle deskundigen zijn het erover eens dat het belangrijk is vroegtijdig een diagnose te stellen. Helaas is dit nog lang niet altijd het geval. Ouders hebben vaak intuïtief het gevoel dat hun kind anders is. Vaak worden ze dan echter gerustgesteld door de omgeving, waardoor hulp uitblijft. Dit vergroot de kans op extra problemen.
Een diagnose wordt gesteld door een kinder- en jeugdpsychiater of gz-psycholoog. Deelonderzoeken kunnen worden gedaan door logopedisten, fysiotherapeuten en andere deskundigen. Meestal wordt via het Bureau Jeugdzorg doorverwezen naar de ggz. De criteria voor de diagnose van Asperger zijn vastgelegd in de DSM-IV-TR, het handboek voor diagnose en statistiek van psychische aandoeningen. De scores op deze criteria helpen medici bij het vaststellen van de diagnose, maar ze geven niet de doorslag. 

*DSM-IV-criteria Syndroom van Asperger*
1. Kwalitatieve beperkingen in de sociale interactie, zoals blijkt uit ten minste twee van de volgende:
* duidelijke stoornissen in het gebruik van veelvoudig nonverbaal gedrag zoals oogcontact, gelaatsuitdrukking, lichaamshoudingen en gebaren om de sociale interactie te bepalen 
* er niet in slagen met leeftijdgenoten tot bij het ontwikkelingsniveau passende relaties te komen
* tekort in het spontaan proberen met anderen plezier, bezigheden of prestaties te delen (bijvoorbeeld het niet laten zien, brengen of aanwijzen van voorwerpen die van betekenis zijn)
* afwezigheid van sociale of emotionele wederkerigheid
2. Beperkte, zich herhalende en stereotiepe patronen van gedrag, belangstelling en activiteiten, zoals blijkt uit ten minste één van de volgende: 
* sterke preoccupatie met een of meer stereotiepe en beperkte patronen van belangstelling die abnormaal is in ofwel intensiteit of aandachtspunt 
* duidelijk rigide vastzitten aan specifieke niet-functionele routines of rituelen 
* stereotiepe en zich herhalende motorische maniërismen (bijvoorbeeld fladderen of draaien met de hand of vingers of complexe bewegingen met het hele lichaam)
* aanhoudende preoccupatie met delen van voorwerpen
3. De stoornis veroorzaakt in significante mate beperkingen in het sociaal of beroepsmatig functioneren of het functioneren op andere belangrijke terreinen
4. Er is geen significante algemene achterstand in taalontwikkeling (bijvoorbeeld het gebruik van enkele woorden op de leeftijd van twee jaar, communicatieve zinnen op de leeftijd van drie jaar).
5. Er is geen significante achterstand in de cognitieve ontwikkeling of in de ontwikkeling van bij de leeftijd passende vaardigheden om zichzelf te helpen, gedragsmatig aan te passen (anders dan binnen sociale interacties) en nieuwsgierigheid over de omgeving
6. Er is niet voldaan aan de criteria van een andere specifieke pervasieve ontwikkelingsstoornis of schizofrenie.

*Behandeling van het Syndroom van Asperger*
Er is geen medicijn of therapie die iemand kan genezen van het Syndroom van Asperger. De problemen moeten op vele fronten worden aangepakt. Dit start met een goede diagnose en voorlichting over de wijze waarop kinderen met dit syndroom waarnemen en denken.
Ouder- en leerkrachtbegeleiding kan nodig zijn om te leren omgaan met het gedrag van kinderen met Asperger. Verder zijn aanpassingen in de thuissituatie en het onderwijs van belang om stressreductie te realiseren. 

*Aanpak van Asperger*
Kennis over het syndroom wordt één van de belangrijkste middelen genoemd om de kinderen een veilige omgeving te kunnen bieden. Volwassenen moeten hen helpen met het begrijpen en toepassen van de (vaak ongeschreven) regels in sociale contacten.
Vaardigheidstrainingen kunnen worden ingezet voor jongeren om zichzelf beter te kunnen redden in sociale situaties. Medicatie kan (tijdelijk) worden aangeraden om te grote angst of agressie in te dammen. Logeeropvang kan een oplossing zijn om het kind in een groep te laten functioneren en om ouders, broers en zussen op regelmatige basis te ontlasten. Extra ondersteuning in de thuissituatie kan worden bekostigd vanuit een persoonsgebonden budget (PGB), via een indicatie van Bureau Jeugdzorg.

*Begeleiding op school*
De begeleiding van een leerling met het Syndroom van Asperger is maatwerk en begint met kennis over de stoornis. Elke leerling heeft een individuele uiting van de algemene kenmerken van het syndroom. Daarom is het belangrijk dat een leerkracht leert om de signalen van het kind op te pikken en daarmee handelt.
In het onderwijs kan een mentor zorgen voor de emotionele ondersteuning en begeleiding in het schoolleven.
De basishouding naar alle leerlingen met een autisme spectrum stoornis (ASS) moet zijn: 
* accepterend met emotionele neutraliteit 
* veiligheid en structuur verlenend 
* onderscheid makend tussen onwil en onmacht 
* gebruik makend van de specifieke sterke kanten van een leerling en rekening houdend met de zwakke kanten

*Omgaan met preoccupaties*
Een van de kenmerken van kinderen met Asperger is preoccupatie, ook wel repetitief (herhalend) gedrag genoemd. Het is een zich herhalend, stereotiep patroon van gedrag, bewegingen, activiteiten of belangstelling voor bepaalde voorwerpen. Bij autisme spreekt men ook wel van een fiep. Voorbeelden zijn een intense belangstelling voor computers of auto's, fladderen met de handen, of niets anders willen doen dan voetballen.
In tegenstelling tot vroeger is tegenwoordig de tendens om preoccupaties voor bepaalde onderwerpen juist te gebruiken in de begeleiding van een kind. Attwood bijvoorbeeld adviseert in zijn boek "Het Syndroom van Asperger, Een gids voor ouders en hulpverleners" om deze in te zetten voor een eventueel beroepsperspectief.
In bovengenoemde gids legt Attwoord uit wat voor de kinderen de functie is van een dergelijke intensieve aandacht voor bepaalde onderwerpen. Hij geeft aan waarom het kind er op een rigide manier mee omgaat. Het dient allemaal om het kind zekerheid en orde te verschaffen in een voor hem (of haar) chaotische wereld. Dat moet je een kind niet afpakken, vindt Attwood. Dat moet je juist inzetten in spannende stressvolle tijden, maar natuurlijk wel met mate.
Attwood legt de lezer vervolgens het verschil uit tussen een dwangneurose waaraan een kind kan lijden en een preoccupatie voor bepaalde zaken waaraan het kind zelf plezier beleeft.
De ouders moeten aangeven wanneer een preoccupatie sociaal gezien uit de hand dreigt te lopen. In dat geval is het niet verstandig om daarover de strijd aan te gaan, maar met het kind te onderhandelen en naar compromissen te streven. Attwood dringt er bij ouders op aan zich niet in de luren te laten leggen door de reacties van hun kind: ze kunnen zich soms behoorlijk verliezen in driftbuien, waarbij ouders duidelijke grenzen dienen aan te geven. 

*Bespreken met je kind*
Luke Jackson, 13-jarige auteur van het boek "Mafkezen en het Asperger-syndroom, Een handleiding voor de puberteit" drukt ouders op het hart er tijdig met hun kinderen over te praten dat ze lijden aan het Syndroom van Asperger. Hij schrijft: _Voelen alle mensen met Asperger zich in wezen niet anders dan anderen? Wanneer we niet zouden weten wat daarvan de oorzaak is en geen diagnose zouden kennen, dan was het een miljoen keer erger dan je je ooit kunt voorstellen. Het label kan je helpen in de richting waarin je hulp kunt gaan zoeken. Dus als je niet weet wat er aan de hand is, merk je dat zelf toch wel, maar je begrijpt jezelf niet en hebt geen idee hoe je ermee kunt omgaan_

_(Bron; balansdigitaal.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Toekomst en volwassenheid*
*Algemeen*
Veel mensen met het aspergersyndroom zullen zich oppervlakkig gezien, net zo ontwikkelen als ieder ander. Pas als nauwkeurig naar zo'n persoon gekeken wordt of als de persoon uitgebreid psychologisch onderzocht wordt, zal blijken dat er iets aan de hand kan zijn. Mede hierdoor krijgen veel mensen met het syndroom van Asperger relatief laat een juiste diagnose. Maar ook komt het voor dat alleen het kennis krijgen van de betekenis van het aspergersyndroom of autisme al genoeg is om te ontdekken dat een persoon het syndroom van Asperger heeft. Een oorzaak voor late onderkenning is de grote onbekendheid van de stoornis in de maatschappij; ook onder medici en andere hulpverleners.
Het komt regelmatig voor dat een persoon met het syndroom van Asperger een zelfdiagnose doet aan de hand van boeken of informatie van internet. Sommige mensen met het aspergersyndroom hebben teleurstellende ervaringen door de blijkbare onkennis en onkunde van psychiatrische en medische hulpverleners. Het kan ook voorkomen dat iemand officieel met het label syndroom van Asperger wordt beplakt, terwijl deze persoon zelf niet of nauwelijks problemen in zijn ontwikkeling heeft ervaren. Hieruit blijkt ook dat het syndroom van Asperger niet altijd een ernstige handicap of stoornis hoeft te betekenen, soms is juist het tegendeel het geval.
Veel mensen met het aspergersyndroom erkennen hun beperkingen en proberen zich er aan aan te passen. Het lukt volwassenen met het syndroom van Asperger dikwijls zelf hun aanpassingsproces te regelen, zonder behandeling of begeleiding. Ze ervaren evenwel vaak dezelfde problemen als veel mensen met autisme. Het verschil is dat mensen met het aspergersyndroom op volle toeren hun - hoge - intelligentie gebruiken om hun aanpassingsproces vorm te geven, in tegenstelling tot lager functionerende autisten die soms levenslang hulpbehoevend en onaangepast blijven, én in tegenstelling tot neurotypischen die bij hun aanpassingsproces zowel sociaal-emotionele vaardigheden als intelligentie gebruiken. Een gevolg is dat menig persoon met aspergersyndroom intellectueel verder ontwikkeld is dan de gemiddelde neurotypische persoon.
Mensen met het aspergersyndroom kunnen zeer in hun specifieke interesses opgaan en hier erg bedreven in zijn, terwijl ze altijd moeite blijven houden met eenvoudige dingen zoals het huishouden. Soms is er zelfs sprake van inertie. De vaat doen vergt dan bijvoorbeeld veel moeite, wat soms de indruk geeft dat iemand met het syndroom van Asperger lui is. Velen maken daarom gebruik van een dagschema dat hun het leven vergemakkelijkt.
Mede door hun 'superieure' aanpassings- en camouflagetechnieken, zijn er mensen met het aspergersyndroom die zich niet realiseren dat ze voldoen aan de criteria voor dit syndroom. Door voorlichting en kennisoverdracht wordt deze groep wel steeds kleiner. Er komt geleidelijk aan wat meer begrip, aandacht en respect voor een groep mensen die vroeger vooral werd gezien als 'zonderling', 'niet-sociaal', 'eenzelvig' of 'contactgestoord'.
*Wonen*
De meeste volwassen personen met het syndroom van Asperger zijn in staat om zelfstandig te wonen. Sommigen kiezen voor begeleiding door bijvoorbeeld een gespecialiseerd team van een instelling voor beschermd wonen voor bepaalde externe ondersteuning, zoals interieurverzorging of steun bij de administratie en financiën. De behoefte aan deze woonbegeleiding kan variëren van een half uur per dag tot een uur per week. Anderen kiezen ervoor zo lang mogelijk in het ouderlijk huis te blijven wonen. Dit kan praktische voordelen hebben, bijvoorbeeld op financieel gebied en door persoonlijke ontlasting. Met name het begin van zelfstandig wonen kan met enige spanning gepaard gaan omdat men als het ware nog 'ingewerkt' moet worden in het beheren van een huishouden. Het kan lastig zijn om op eigen initiatief dingen uit te gaan zoeken en te regelen. Daarnaast heeft iemand met het syndroom meer moeite met een nieuwe omgeving en veranderingen in de leefsituatie waardoor soms sterke heimwee kan ontstaan. Nadat men eenmaal een zekere routine heeft opgebouwd stelt de moeilijkheidsgraad vaak niet zoveel meer voor. Routine, herhaling, kennis van zaken hebben en het weten en beheersen van dingen zorgen altijd voor meer rust in het hoofd. Beschermd wonen met 24-uurs begeleiding komt, in tegenstelling tot bij klassieke autisten, bij mensen met het aspergersyndroom niet zoveel voor.
*Werk*
De interesses van hun kindertijd kunnen mensen met het aspergersyndroom mogelijk een betaalde baan opleveren, al blijven de sociale beperkingen een niet te onderschatten drempel tot slagen. Ondanks hun vaak "geleerde" taalgebruik, grote algemene kennis en normale tot hoge intelligentie ondervinden veel mensen met het aspergersyndroom grote moeilijkheden om een betaalde baan te krijgen en te behouden. Dikwijls rondt men een opleiding met succes af, maar scoort men onvoldoende bij een sollicitatiegesprek of andere geschiktheidsonderzoeken. Of men ervaart, als men een betrekking gevonden heeft, veel misverstanden of pestgedrag op het werk. Ook ontslag zonder dat men goed begrijpt waarom komt nogal eens voor.
Een aantal mensen met het syndroom van Asperger is dan ook werkloos of werkt onder het niveau, bijvoorbeeld bij of via een beschutte (Vlaanderen) of sociale (Nederland) werkplaats. Ook werken veel mensen in deeltijd of zijn gedeeltelijk of volledig arbeidsongeschikt verklaard.
Mensen met het aspergersyndroom neigen vaak naar perfectionisme en stellen hoge eisen aan zichzelf. In werksituaties zijn het vaak gedreven en harde werkers. Men zal niet of weinig kletsen met collega's en zich niet af laten leiden door het (sociale) gebeuren om zich heen. Wanneer het werk vooral fysieke of motorische of veel wisselende handelingen betreft, kan soms inertie of onhandigheid optreden. Sommige mensen met het syndroom van Asperger 'trainen' voortdurend zichzelf om hun zwakke plekken te verbeteren en te verbergen. Dit trainen kost hun vaak meer tijd en moeite dan neurotypischen.
Anderzijds zijn er ook volwassenen met het syndroom van Asperger die een universitaire titel behalen en een goed betaalde baan hebben. Daar is dan wel vaak veel zelfkennis, aanpassingsvermogen, en een juiste focus op mogelijkheden en onmogelijkheden en aanpassing door de omgeving bij nodig.
*Relaties*
Mensen met het syndroom van Asperger ervaren vaak moeilijkheden een levensgezel te vinden of raken om tal van redenen buiten hun wil gescheiden. Velen blijven levenslang alleenstaand en hebben nooit een relatie. Dit kan een bewuste keuze zijn, maar vaker is men onvrijwillig celibatair. Terwijl er soms veel moeite voor wordt gedaan, slagen mensen met de stoornis van Asperger er vaak niet in een partner te vinden. Bij mildere vormen van het aspergersyndroom komt de contactstoornis vaak vooral tot uiting op het gebied van (intieme) relaties, aangezien hier de "intelligentie-trukendoos" niet voldoende werkt.
Mensen met het aspergersyndroom hebben vaak het gevoel niet echt te behoren tot de wereld rondom hen. Hierdoor wordt het in Amerika gekscherend Wrong Planet Syndrome genoemd. Velen leven met name in hun vrije tijd als "einzelgänger". Ze hebben zich er noodgedwongen mee verzoend om voor de rest van hun leven alleen te blijven. Anderzijds zijn er ook volwassenen met het syndroom van Asperger die trouwen, kinderen krijgen en een gelukkig gezinsleven ervaren. Ook hier is veel zelfkennis, aanpassingsvermogen, een juiste focus op mogelijkheden en onmogelijkheden en aanpassing door de omgeving nodig.

_(Bron; wikipedia.org)_

----------


## ohana

Dag Luuss,

bedankt voor de uitleg over autisme, deze is uitvoerig en naar mijn ervaring correct. Ik heb zelf 6 kinderen, waarvan 3 met autismespectrumstoornis.

groetjes van Patricia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Patricia,

Fijn dat je met jou ervaring de informatie die ik gevonden en geplaatst heb correct en uitvoerig vind  :Smile:  Ik hoop dat andere lezers er wat aan hebben namelijk!
Wat hebben jou kinderen? Krijg je ook hulp of gaan ze naar speciaal onderwijs?
Mijn broertje heeft PDD-NOS en heeft op het REA college een expertise/kenningsmakings cursus gehad om te kijken wat hij wel en niet kan en binnenkort mag hij een maand meelopen op de gezamenlijk uitgekozen opleiding om te zien of het bevalt (aangepast onderwijs via UWV geregeld met Wajong) en een vriend van mij heeft Asperger en woont op zichzelf wel kan hij altijd begeleiding krijgen maar hij heeft zijn eigen huisje en een leuke baan, dus dat is wel positief dat het wel allemaal kan en deze lieve mensen niet buiten de maatschappij komen te vallen  :Smile: 
Heel veel succes!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## ohana

Dag Luuss,

Hoe oud is jouw broertje?
Hier in België is er wel van alles voor kinderen en volwassenen met ass, maar er zijn nog meer wachtlijsten.
Mijn 2 jongste kinderen (9 en 11 jaar) gaan naar het bijzonder onderwijs. Prachtig georganiseerd met max 6 kinderen in de klas, veel therapeutische ondersteuning : ergo, kine, logo ... De meeste leerkrachten zijn ook prachtige mensen hiervoor.
De oudste (21 jaar) gaat naar een dagcentrum. Maar hij is heel rigide, dit dagcentrum heeft jaren geduurd om opgestart te krijgen. Hij gaat amper 12u per week, de rest is hij thuis. Hij heeft een normaal IQ, maar hij heeft naast zijn ass ook posttraumatische stressstoornis, heel wat fouten in zijn denken en karakterstoornissen. Hij is vaak heel moeilijk (en een slecht voorbeeld voor de 2 jongsten). Maar er zit ook veel goedheid in hem. De stapjes vooruit zijn er wel, maar heel moeizaam.
Mijn zoontje van 11j heeft naast zijn autisme een licht mentale handicap en dyslexie. Vanaf 13j mag hij naar een aangepast middelbaar onderwijs, maar uit ervaring met de oudste (hij is van zijn 13j tot 15j in geen school geweest, wegens te moeilijk) weet ik dat het moeilijk om zo'n school te vinden (wachtlijsten). Ik kan hem pas op wachtlijsten zetten op 1 september voor het daaropvolgende schooljaar.
De jongste (9j) heeft een beter IQ, maar is vlug afgeleid en tamelijk overbeweeglijk. In tegenstelling tot de 2 anderen (die moeite hebben met sociaal contact) is hij oversociaal, maar steeds vanuit zijn eigen spoor.
Gelukkig zijn de 2 jongsten heel lief en doen ze enorm hun best. Ik ben een kei geworden in allerhande beloningssystemen, want heel veel dingen gaan niet vanzelf. Zelfs dingen zoals aan tafel blijven zitten, eten (enorm kieskeurig), woedeaanvallen voorkomen, ... In al deze dingen zijn we al enorm gegroeid, maar blijven serieuze werkpunten.

liefs van Patricia

Een vriend is iemand, die als hij je een hand geeft eigenlijk je hart aanraakt.

----------


## sietske763

ik ken iemand die dat syndroom heeft, is getrouwd met mn vriendin, geen eigen kinderen.
hij heeft daarbij ook nog een dwangneurose.
als ik hoor hoe mn vriendin moet leven word ik al akelig, door asperge kan hij niet tegen telefoon, televisie en internet
deze dingen hebben ze dus ook niet en vermaken zich iedere dag met zo min mogelijk prikkels, vandaar dus niet de gangbare dingen, en ook geen visite
als ik mn vriendin wil spreken moet ik haar een sms sturen en als de mogelijkheid daar is, belt ze me terug.
zij is nu 2 jaar met hem getrouwd en kan prima met al deze dingen leven.
ik zou het niet kunnen. heb dus veel respect voor haar.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Patricia,

Mijn broertje wordt deze maand 21. Hij heeft de 1e en 2e klas op bijzonder onderwijs gezeten en bloeide daar op inderdaad door de goede leerkrachten, de ondersteuning en de kleine klassen waardoor er veel individuele aandacht beschikbaar was, voor speciaal basisonderwijs werd hij te slim bevonden, op het reguliere onderwijs werd hij veel gepest en echt ondergesneeuwd en nu dus wachten op de meeloop maand bij het REA college (aangepast onderwijs op mbo niveau)... Als ik deze week niks hoorde moest ik even terugbellen, goedkeuring van UWV was in elk geval binnen dus nu is het wachten op beschikbare plek. Hopelijk duurt dat niet al te lang, want het is een ramp!
Ja erg jammer dat de wachtlijsten overal zo lang zijn en zowel volwassenen als kinderen zo lang moeten wachten op begrip, geschikt onderwijs, een geschikte baan en goede ondersteuning of begeleiding! 
Wel fijn dat je 2 jongste kinderen naar bijzonder basis onderwijs kunnen, dat is een hele zorg minder! 
Jammer dat het zo lang duurde voordat de oudste terecht kon op het dagcentrum, dat hielp natuurlijk ook niet voor zijn 'moeilijkere' gedrag. Kreeg hij in de tussentijd wel begeleiding bij zijn problemen? Wel erg fijn dat je ziet dat hij met stapjes vooruit gaat ondanks dat het moeizaam gaat, maar elke stap is er een en elke obstakel die hij overwint is hartstikke goed! 
Ik hoop echt dat je zoontje van 11 niet al te lang zonder school of dagbesteding komt te zitten voordat hij naar aangepast onderwijs kan! Jammer dat een aanmelding niet eerder mag/kan dat zou een hoop schelen!  :Frown:  
Dat de oudste 2 niet echt sociaal zijn en de jongste over sociaal op zijn eigen manier kan je aan werken, maar kost veel energie en tijd en is zeker niet makkelijk!
Scheelt dat je een kei bent geworden in allerhande beloningssystemen, want inderdaad zoals je zegt gaan 'normale' dingen niet vanzelf, ik weet er alles van met mijn broertje, maar naarmate ze ouder worden en dankzij goede beloningssystemen, goede begeleiding, 101x van alles herhalen, bergen met geduld en veel tijd komen je kinderen er vanzelf wel! Je geeft in elk geval aan dat je kinderen erg lief zijn en hun best doen (al is het op hun eigen manier) en elk stapje hoe klein ook is er 1, daardoor blijven jullie met heel hard werken aan alle werk/verbeter punten groeien! 
Zoals je over je kinderen praat met veel liefde is in elk geval positief en samen komen jullie er wel! 
Heel veel positiviteit, sterkte en succes gewenst!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Sietske,

Jammer dat je je vriendin niet zo vaak kan zien omdat haar levenspartner te snel overgestimuleerd wordt door alle prikkels. Wel fijn dat je begrip en respect hebt voor je vriendin en haar manier van leven! Ik begrijp ook wel dat jij niet die keus maakt voor een soortgelijk leven, maar jij hebt je eigen leven en dingen met je partner  :Wink: 
Gelukkig zijn er ook mensen die wel kunnen/willen/leren/moeten omgaan met 'bijzondere' mensen en hun levensstijl aanpassen aan de behoeftes van de kinderen of levenspartner! Jij hebt in je (vrijwilligers) werk ook met verschillende mensen te maken gehad en voor verschillende mensen gezorgd en dat kan ook niet iedereen!
Elk mens heeft andere behoeftes, maar we hebben allemaal zorg, liefde, begrip en vriendschap nodig!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## ohana

Ik heb een ontroerend mooi gedichtje gevonden op internet.

De Moeders van kinderen met autisme!

Toen God de moeders van kinderen met Autisme schiep
Was hij al 6 dagen aan het overwerken 
Een engel verscheen en zei
'U steekt wel heel veel tijd en werk in deze exemplaren'
'Heb je de specificaties van deze bestelling al eens gelezen?'
vroeg God vermoeid
'De moeder van zo'n kind moet buitengewoon goede ogen hebben,
zodat ze kan zien hoe bijzonder haar kind is,
wanneer allen verblind zijn door het syndroom
Ze heeft ook veel meer energie dan normaal nodig,
Zodat ze het nooit opgeeft, ook niet wanneer anderen dat wel doen
Haar huid moet extra dik zijn om alle onrecht te kunnen verdragen
en alle kritiek op haar opvoedingscapaciteiten
Ik heb haar zelfs een sterker hart gegeven,
met een groter vermogen om lief te hebben en te begrijpen'
'God', zei de engel, terwijl ze zijn mouw aanraakte,
'U kunt beter wat rusten en er morgen verder aan werken'
'Dat kan ik niet', sprak God, er zijn meer kinderen met
autisme dan de wereld weet'
De engel vloog langzaam rond het schepsel en bestudeerde het nauwkeurig
Opeens stopte ze en boog zich voorover
Haar vinger gleed over de wang van de vrouw
'Ze lekt', zei de engel, 'ik denk dat U er te lang aan heeft doorgewerkt'
'Dat is geen lek', zei God, 'dat is een traan'
'Waar is die voor'? vroeg de engel
'Ik neem aan voor opgekropte emoties, voor teveel onrechtvaardigheid,
voor gebrek aan begrip', zei God
'U bent werkelijk geniaal', zei de engel
God keek somber en leunde achterover in zijn stoel
'Die traan heb ik niet gemaakt', zei Hij

----------

